# Kitchen Drawer hardware



## Geoff Mathews (Nov 22, 2018)

Does anyone recognize the brand of the kitchen drawer hardware shown in the photos?

I need to find some replacement parts?

Appreciate any advise that can be offered


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't recognize the hardware however there are ways to could repair what you have. You could trim enough wood off the end of the pull out shelf you could glue an end on the front of the pull out. Then screw the pull out to the drawer front. Another option would be to cut a piece of angle iron and drill some holes in it to screw to the bottom side of the pull out and to the drawer front.


----------

